# Best jock villager: Rudy or Scoot?



## sadbutlovely (Oct 16, 2014)

What do you guys think? I'm torn..


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 16, 2014)

neither 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





jk if i had to pick i guess Rudy, doesn't look as derpy


----------



## chiheerios (Oct 16, 2014)

biased to rudy. he's the cutest and always says really bizarre things to me


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 16, 2014)

I'd choose Rudy, I also chose him for a jock villager for my second town if I ever get one lol


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2014)

This is one of the hardest 'which villager' questions I've ever answered, but I'd have to go with Rudy, though.

Scoot is still cute as hell. c:


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 16, 2014)

To quote Vinnny from Vinesauce:...
*SCOOT*
But Rudy is best Jock.


----------



## avsrule247 (Oct 17, 2014)

I think Drift beats them both. I have Scoot is my town as well as drift and Scoot is very cute but nothing beats Drift and his huge smile walking around town and looking at you. Also I noticed that Scoot compares himself to everyone in town a lot meanwhile Drift is more of a chill jock, he just doesn't care lol.


----------



## Eline (Oct 17, 2014)

In my previous town I had scoot and I really loved him, in the town I have now I have Rudy and he's and absolute cutie as well.. I'd choose Rudy just because I think he looks better.


----------



## Danielle (Oct 17, 2014)

Out of the two, I prefer Rudy. He's a little cutie.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 17, 2014)

Rudy is pretty cute.
He's in my top 3 cat villagers.

Go with him.


----------



## sadbutlovely (Oct 17, 2014)

Defiantly going with Rudy, thank you all!


----------



## Swablu (Oct 17, 2014)

Rudy


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm surprised nobody made the vinesauce reference but me.

THIS THREAD DEMANDS MOAR *SCOOT!*


----------



## mayorlulu (Oct 18, 2014)

What about Antonio?  I love Antonio, he's just adorable


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 18, 2014)

Definitely rudy. 
Hes adorable.


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 18, 2014)

Rudy! Pretty biased but he's a cutie!


----------



## Elise (Oct 18, 2014)

Rudy, cats are the best!


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 18, 2014)

Ruuuuuuuuudy! I had him in my town for quite a long while & even though he's not one of my dreamies, I just felt so attached to him because he's such a cutie!


----------



## asuka (Oct 18, 2014)

i love rudy.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Still no Vinesauce jokes.

*sigh* :C


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 18, 2014)

Scoot all the way.


----------



## useyourdrill (Oct 18, 2014)

Rudy was one of my starter villagers. I wasn't a big fan of him at first, but he really grew on me! Scoot is cute too, though.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

I had Rudy. He got incredibly boring. Scoot is so cute!


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 19, 2014)

Rudy out of the two

but Mac, Rod, Genji, or Snake are the best jocks IMO


----------



## Quilladin206 (Oct 19, 2014)

Scoot is cute in my opinion. My favorite jock villager is Poncho, however. I know, generic choice, but it is.


----------



## oranje (Oct 19, 2014)

Rudy is very cute.  I love his nose. :3


----------



## requiem (Oct 24, 2014)

oh, rudy most definitely. ;w;  he's so cute, i love how happy he is


----------



## Bui (Oct 26, 2014)

They are both great villagers, but I would have to go with Rudy.


----------



## Kiikay (Oct 26, 2014)

I prefer scoot. 
He's so cute when he yawns & his cute feet when he sit on benches/stumps <3


----------



## MayorGong (Oct 26, 2014)

hmmm Rudy


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 26, 2014)

Neither, Antonio will always be the best jock villager...


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 26, 2014)

If I had to pick between these two Id have to pick Rudy


----------



## Jawile (Oct 26, 2014)

Neither. Buck best Jock 2k14


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 26, 2014)

Teddy will forever be my favorite jock villag-
oh.
well
I guess Rudy?


----------



## Toot (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh god... Rudy... duh. No contest. Lol


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 30, 2014)

neither for me, thanks 
but with an arm being twisted, I would go for Rudy


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 1, 2014)

I've gotta be biased and say Scoot. I've never had Rudy in my town before


----------



## SoSu (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, someone posted a picture of Scoot and Puck together a few weeks ago. I've always been a Puck fan, and now I love them both in their hat/helmets


----------



## Lavandula (Nov 2, 2014)

If I had to pick between the two, I'd pick Rudy.


----------



## encrown (Nov 2, 2014)

Definitely Rudy :3 He's really cute, although I've never had either of them in my town before, Scoot seems pretty cool too :0


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 2, 2014)

But seriously best jock is Iggly.


----------

